# Reclaiming VAT in the UK



## theoaks (24 Apr 2007)

As a resident in the ROI is it possible to reclaim VAT paid on goods and services bought in the UK


----------



## Joe1234 (24 Apr 2007)

Are you registered for VAT in the ROI?


----------



## Keentoinvest (24 Apr 2007)

It is only possible if there are a business expense.


----------



## theoaks (25 Apr 2007)

Keentoinvest said:


> It is only possible if there are a business expense.


----------



## theoaks (25 Apr 2007)

I have recently registered as a sole trader, I did a number of training courses in the UK in relation to the business. I would like to claim the VAT back on these courses, how do I go about doing this?


----------



## Joe1234 (25 Apr 2007)

theoaks said:


> I have recently registered as a sole trader, I did a number of training courses in the UK in relation to the business. I would like to claim the VAT back on these courses, how do I go about doing this?



Are you registered for VAT here?  If so, you should have given the uk supplier your Irish VAT number and they should not have charged you vat.  If you did the courses before you registered here, then I cannot see any way that you can claim back the vat.


----------



## uroman (25 Apr 2007)

If the training courses were in the UK then as a service provided n the UK the supplier must always charge VAT regardless of where the customer is from. Only VAT on goods actually imported from the UK can be exempt from VAT


----------



## Keentoinvest (25 Apr 2007)

Phone taxback international www.taxbackinternational.com
They claim overseas vat expenses back for companies incurring expenses abroad.

A pal works with them. Its a free quote and they're cheaper than others in the market.


----------



## erw fran (25 Apr 2007)

why would you pay somebody to do this for you? There is a lot of free information out there, if you ring the Inland Revenue they will advise you what to do and whether you can claim anything back.


----------



## Keentoinvest (25 Apr 2007)

Yes, in an ideal world the tax office would handle queries immediately and you would waste no time getting the info you need.

In the real world its a little more frustrating


----------



## erw fran (25 Apr 2007)

You must have had an unfortunate experience with the Inland Revenue yourself, in my experience of reclaiming tax from the UK the information was very clear and available.


----------



## Keentoinvest (25 Apr 2007)

You must be the only person that has ever had dealings with the tax office and walked away happy. I can assure you that a quick search on the forum will illustrate what other peoples experiences have been.


----------



## ubiquitous (25 Apr 2007)

Keentoinvest said:


> You must be the only person that has ever had dealings with the tax office and walked away happy.



Even those of us who are very sceptical about the quality of Revenue services will recognise this statement as an exaggeration. I can't see any harm in the OP following this up with Inland Revenue in the UK and if they fail to get what they are looking for, then they still will have the option of professional assistance. As they are now running a business, they will normally need such assistance anyhow.


----------



## Keentoinvest (25 Apr 2007)

Fair point!


----------

